# Maestro IR remote control dimmer



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was on a basement remodel job today where the homeowner ambushed me with a dimmer replacement. They bought some Lutron Maestro IR dimmers at Lowe's and wanted me to put them in. They had two, 2-packs. Two, 3 way dimmers in each. Each dimmer set had a remote control, sorta like your television remote. Pretty cool, I thought. I've seen these dimmers online, but never installed any. One set was to go in the living room, and the other set was to go in the home theater room. 

The install was straightforward enough. They hook up pretty much like a regular 3 way, with one exception. They have a black (common), blue and silver screw. You need to put the common wire on the common, just like normal, but you need to make sure the same traveller is on the blue screw at each switch. The dimmers actually communicate with each other over this traveller. 

When I turned the breaker back on after the install, the recessed cans they controlled started to flicker like strobe lights. CRAP! I turned off the breaker, then noticed they had compact fluorescents in the cans. Well, I always wondered what would happen if you had CF's controlled by an electronic dimmer. Now I know. They flicker like strobe lights. 

I did call Lutron technical support, just to have someone get my back. They hold time was very short, and the support guy spoke clear english. He obviously goes through a troubleshooting script, but the help was friendly and prompt. Yes, it was the CF's causing the flickering, we resolved.

I unscrewed all the CF's, and installed what few PAR lamps I happened to have on the truck. Tried again, and problem solved. I informed the customer what the issue was, and she wasn't the least bit upset. (I thought she might be). I advised that she get some more PAR lamps, and rode off into the sunset. 

Those Maestro IR dimmers are cool. I'll use them again, if given a chance.


----------



## sundogusa (Jan 22, 2007)

They are nice! Installed a few in my bro's house. They like them!
Make sure blue screw has same traveler!


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Well, I always wondered what would happen if you had CF's controlled by an electronic dimmer. Now I know. They flicker like strobe lights.
> 
> I did call Lutron technical support, just to have someone get my back. They hold time was very short, and the support guy spoke clear english. He obviously goes through a troubleshooting script, but the help was friendly and prompt. Yes, it was the CF's causing the flickering, we resolved.


There are dimmable CFL's available. I wonder if the remote circuitry might be part of the problem? Just basing it on some Casablanca remotes I have experienced challenges in the past, there may be a 'remote'  possibility?


----------



## TOMWELDS (Dec 11, 2007)

You forgot to get the check.....:whistling2:


----------



## StreamlineGT (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Maestro IR fan/light controller in the bedroom. No more getting up to turn the fan on at night. :thumbup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

These controllers are a good choice when you need to control something but can't fit local isolators etc. Good for the TV too. Switch of the TV in the bedroom (totally ) without clambering over the wife and spoiling her hair do.

Frank


----------



## atomic (Mar 21, 2008)

*Dimmable CFL's*



rbj said:


> There are dimmable CFL's available. I wonder if the remote circuitry might be part of the problem? Just basing it on some Casablanca remotes I have experienced challenges in the past, there may be a 'remote'  possibility?


Hi Guys,
It's been a few years since I was a "regular" here, even then, I was mostly a lurker.

Any-whoo, I wanted to chime in on this subject, as the ONLY dimmable CFL's I have experance with are the Phillips sold here at the local supply house. I purchased some to test drive in my home before I sell them to customers, and well.... they suck. At over $10/each, they are NOT worth it. One died after a few months, the ones that are alive don't get very bright, and don't get very dim. 

That said, a lighting store here in town (Boulder, CO) is now stocking dimmable LED trim kits for can lights. They seem pretty cool, but the price is $100 EACH! I need for my family room. I would love to test drive these, so if you want to send along $600, email me and I'll give ya my paypal account! 

Seriously, has anyone played with these yet?

Cheers,
Adam
:jester:


----------



## YoungSparky (May 21, 2008)

When it comes to the IR Fan/Light remotes, I can understand having one in the living and maybe one in the master and the office. When you have one in every available bedroom, as well as the office, living and bonus room. That just gets to be plain ridiculous. Or when they have both the wall IR switch as well as the actual remote. Holy overkill. O well though, it's not my house.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I just installed a knock-off version for a single pole switch for my daughter's bedroom light; simpler than fishing thru the finished ceilings and running EMT down the cinderblock wall. 

In the living room, I am using a combination slider for the fan speed control and toggle switch for the light; both are on a common yoke that took the place of the single pole switch I replaced when I bought the house.
It works just fine but I want to see if you know of anyone who would sell a IR switch that would be easier than trying to run 14/3 thru the walls and finding the same type of combo switch with a 3 way. It would be alot handier to turn the lights on/off from across the room.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

We install those dimmers with the master ans slave all the time they are a nice product we usually tape one of the travelers on the pull just in case they install those type of dimmers on some projects. 

The flickering your talking about I also experienced with occupancy sensors made by Leviton CFL's especially.

The IR dimmers though we put graphic eyes in and those are also real cool.


----------

